# Ones diet with IBS-C



## atrain (Jun 22, 2001)

I think most of the advice is coming from people with IBS-D but I can't really tell, so is there anybody that strictly has IBS-C that can give advice on what is good to eat and what we should avoid. THANKS!


----------



## Tracey Heynes (Nov 5, 2001)

Atrain,I think you're right-it's easier maybe to get immediate results with diet for IBS-D.I am C and I can tell you that potatoes are things I avoid.Also,for some strange reason,I am constantly coming across references to apples as something to avoid(in fact a friend who is IBS-D eats them as part of her special diet if she gets an attack of D!)I also avoid bananas unless they are REALLY ripe.As for what TO eat,for me it's oatbran every day,lots of cooked fibrous veg,stewed fruit,soaked and cooked linseeds and LOADS of water.That doesn't mean I don't have problems,but I am more likely to get constipated if I have a couple of days where I eat too little of the above and don't drink enough.Hope this helps.


----------



## beach (May 12, 2000)

I find the same thing that it is geared more towards people with D.So, I hope more people write to your post.I try to eat as many cooked vegetables as I can. I also have All bran cereal in the morning with 6 or so prunes. I have a problem with fruits, I can never tell which ones are good for me.


----------



## Lesha T (Oct 28, 2001)

Hello, sorry I can't add to much to your post,I've been asking the exact same quetion. It would appear as though nobody really knows for sure.But I am curious about fruit and veg. Some say it gives IBS-C sufferers gas. Do you guys experience that


----------



## jimmye (Nov 13, 2001)

I am thinking that constipation/gas/pain for me is a reaction to food intolerance/allergies. The past few days I did great with lots of vegies (stewed), sea weed and an apple in the a.m. and lots of water. I think it is going to be individual, this a.m. I ate an orange first thing and within 15 minutes I began to have pain in my stomach like spasms or maybe the same thing as an allergy to say cat dander where my eyes, if i touch them before washing my hands, start burning & itching. I think that same thing happens in my intestine after ingesting something I have an allergy to. I hope this at least somewhat helpful to you. Maybe food allergy testing is the only real way to find out what's going on. Good luck, Jimmye


----------



## edromey (Jan 7, 2002)

I drink lots of water and find if I lessen my intake by even a little bit it gets really bad. I also eat homemade brown soda bread in the morning as well as having a bowl of branflakes with chopped up apricots (dried) and banana. Then I drink at least two litres of water a day and try to have a healthy lunch as well as a dinner in the even with some good fibre like broccoli, beans or something like that. Unfortunately it does tend to increase wind but I found that if I introduced the extra fibre gradually I didn't get such bad gas/trapped wind. I also try to have an orange a day as I find that this also works well alongside snacking on dried fruit (prunes, dates etc). Well I am sure you have heard all this before and all I can say is that it is a constant battle of trying new things and eliminating others!! Hope it helps.El


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

unfortunately there are very dietary guidelines and recepies for ibs-c. Even the LEAP program doesn't have an answer and advice on fiber is mixed and contradictory. I've had problems with dried fruit as there's no liquid and while I used to survive on grape nuts and brown rice I went off of them for awhile and now can't tolerate them.tom


----------

